# How to Enable RFS and RPS configuration

## dashang

Please tell me How to enable RFS and RPS configuration

----------

## gringo

as for the kernel part i just checked my kernel (3.0-git something) and both are enabled already ( i didnt enable them for sure, i dont have the hardware).

for the configuration ive found this thread http://www.spinics.net/lists/netdev/msg148736.html and greeping through the kernel source there are apparently some more sysctl flags to enable/modify.

are you sure you have the hardware for this ?

cheersLast edited by gringo on Thu Aug 04, 2011 3:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dashang

yes sir i have latest lan card which have more queue......

sir i have change according to that article already........

but now question is how do i VERIFY whether its working or not...

for that in one article written that.....CREATE 500 instance benchmark of NETPERF with TCP_RR .......

how to create a 500 instance in netperf tool...

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> how to create a 500 instance in netperf tool

 

no idea, install netperf and read the documentation id say.

probably it comes with a few examples you can use as a starting point.

cheers

----------

